# Take a wild guess..



## kansaskid (May 10, 2013)

Was looking for a dark piece to match up with an antler lip rest for a grunter and found the wood stashed in the back of the pile. Any clue on what it is?
http://i784.Rule #2/albums/yy122/prairiemarshwaterfowlfarm/102_1851_zps8285e30b.jpg


----------



## DKMD (May 10, 2013)

Sweetgum? It's pretty!

Actually, the more I look at it, the more it looks like oak.


----------



## Jason (May 10, 2013)

I was going to say some sort of oak
Jason


----------



## phinds (May 10, 2013)

black limba or paldao, could be either (or neither )

And David's right ... sweetgum is a good guess as well.


----------



## wyowoodwrker (May 10, 2013)

Im going to agree with jason, looks a lot like the spalted oak o got from Chuck


----------



## Kevin (May 10, 2013)

I'm going to guess claro walnut, but for the  coger in his absence I'm going to guess elm.


----------



## phinds (May 10, 2013)

kansaskid, how about a better picture? That is, closer up, showing more grain detail.


----------



## kansaskid (May 10, 2013)

Sorry i don't have a better picture, i already gave it to its new owner.
Looked up sweet gum, black limba and paldao and they resembled the original square blank i had. It was kinda soft if that helps.


----------



## DKMD (May 10, 2013)

The little bit of limba I've turned was anything but soft. It looks to be spalted, so the density of the wood may have been altered by the decomposition.


----------



## Jason (May 10, 2013)

Looks to have long open grain. Could it be some spalted light colored walnut.

Jason


----------



## phinds (May 11, 2013)

If it's oak then it's spalted (but it wouldn't be soft) but if it's limba or paldao then it is not spalted, just normal figure.


----------



## Kevin (May 11, 2013)

The 'soft' throws me. It doesn't look soft. And I am 99% sure that isn't spalt. The lines aren't defined enough and in one area they break up and zigzag with the grain. I've seen an awful lot of walnut like that. But it isn't 'soft' either. I think this one will take an hands-on end grain look under a loupe to possibly solve.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 11, 2013)

Kevin said:


> The 'soft' throws me. It doesn't look soft. And I am 99% sure that isn't spalt. The lines aren't defined enough and in one area they break up and zigzag with the grain. I've seen an awful lot of walnut like that. But it isn't 'soft' either. I think this one will take an hands-on end grain look under a loupe to possibly solve.



I agree- look could be walnut and DKMD said oak- I have some white oak that looks like that- but soft -neither are soft. No clue.......


----------



## Final Strut (May 11, 2013)

I am going with walnut. I just turned some that has really nice grain and some color variation that resembles what is shown in the picture.


----------

